# Silver Sable



## jk calvert (Apr 13, 2012)

After 10 years of constant companionship, I lost my beloved GSD ,Lena, to lymphoma. I am looking for a silver sable german shepard breeder in south florida. If anyone knows of one i would be greatful.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I'm so deeply sorry for or loss of Lena.

I don't know any reputable breeders that breed for just color. Temperament and picking the right puppy for the right person is most important. However we like to help you get connected
with a breeder to start your puppy quest. I'm assuming your looking for a showline GSD? What state are you in? Would consider shipping a puppy to you?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

So sorry for you loss.

If you haven't gotten a puppy for awhile, I'd brush up on all the different 'flavors' of GSD as well as being able to separate the BYB from the responsible breeders. Taking the time on the front end to research really increases the chances of finding your next wonderful HEALTHY GSD.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html

Tons more info in Welcome to the GSD/FAQ's for the first time owner - German Shepherd Dog Forums


----------

